# Release time on Bees



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

After every last petal has fallen.

OK, usually the earliest releases are around the 20th.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

If the earliest release is 3/20, that is going to make for some panic stricken blue berry farmers here in eastern NC. Some berries are already near bloom.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Well it is hard to be in two places at the same time.

There are a lot of blueberries here in California now and they have had their bees for 2 weeks or more. Blooming now.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I think it also has to do with the variety and where your bees are in the state. My growers have late varieties, just in full bloom, so my date will be later than many.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Guess its good to have bees in the north this year.

I have one grower,myself, who will be releasing bees in two days. I would expect that the rest will be free to fly to their next gig around here by next Tuesday.

Time to move the drones to the mating nuc yards. Cells start to go in on Tuesday night. Couple of days locked up and then time for the queens to get friskie. 

I sure am glad I'm not one of those nervous Midwest or eastcoast guys watching my honey crop or next pollination check disappear by the minute with bees locked up in some grove in California. Welcome to the world of beekeeping.

Flexibility and adaptability are surely a traits a beekeeper needs. The only place in the world where bugs can drive you crazy if your not flexible enough to dance to the tune their playing.


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

what is the word. central cali. is it over. waiting in texas......


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

It is over, but there are still petals hanging on the trees. Some windy days would help convince the people paying the bills. I haven't seen any bees on the road yet.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Just drove to Hughson yesterday, looks like all the bees are still in. Still allot of pedals on the trees were my hives are. The grower thinks maybe two more weeks. The bees look really good though!


----------



## Poptart (Jun 9, 2008)

If you read the Blue Diamond report, it pretty much states everything is pretty much in the jacket from North to South. I have heard of several loads of bees already released! Time will tell I guess!:s


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

I have 200 in the Ripon area on later trees. "This weekend"
is the answer. Stragglers at best considering the date and the time already in.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I am released as of Tomorrow 3/20. Both loads loading out Monday. My driver saw 5 loads heading east thurday coming thru Arizona. I know of some more loading tonight and 5 loads that were released a week ago down around Bakersville,


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Our first two head out Monday. Seems early for bees in Wisconsin, still lots of snow on the ground but looking like it should be gone by the time the bees get home. Hoping!

Sheri


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

i have some hives here in new york ready for the early blooms.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Got pollination contracts, queenking?


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

no not yet. trying to get to girls through the rest of the winter


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

releases aren't the problem, someone left the sprinkler on, OH I mean rain, rain & more in turlock area. Mud in the foothills hope we get some sun, suppose to load out 2 semi thurs & fri.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Dust, dust and more dust here in east Texas. Just unloaded 1st load from Cali, looked pretty good by flashlight.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

some are having trouble making it home

http://www.natchezdemocrat.com/news/2011/mar/19/millions-angry-bees-swarm-after-wreck/


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> still lots of snow on the ground but looking like it should be gone by the time the bees get home. Hoping!
> 
> Sheri


bees are in CA with comments coming of to many bees in the hives................Back in WI the frost is leaving, the snow is melting, the sap is flowing, the rain is falling, the road bans are on................


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Ours are still in the orchards.I went down and fed some last week. My impression in spot checking them is that you couldn't jam another bee into them!
I don't foresee any shortage of bees , but queens will be another story.
The almonds themselves need some sunny weather to grow.


----------



## Bud Dingler (Feb 8, 2008)

Honey-4-All said:


> I sure am glad I'm not one of those nervous Midwest or eastcoast guys watching my honey crop or next pollination check disappear by the minute with bees locked up in some grove in California.


Uh what? most of the upper midwest is covered with remnants of snow, rivers and lakes totally iced in yet. We have not even seen the first pollen loads coming in yet. 

First pollination here even with an early bloom is first week of May for apples. No real honey crop til June either.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Our bees were released last Thursday. Had to cancel the truck due to mud.
Looking at Accuweather Its rain, rain, rain for ever.
We need bees for peaches within 7 - 10 days here in Oregon.
Next project; design a helecopter sling that will securly fit pallets.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Bringing hives on the brink of swarming, out of the almonds and setting them in the snow is a sure fire swarm control technique.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Great bee moving weather I don't like to work at night any more than necessary.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Bud, a lot of the big honey producers are down in Texas right now, itching to get their bees back ASAP for making nucs and raising queens. Any delays interfere with timing as they need to be mating queens during the first half of April for mid June honeyflow. Florida bees have already missed the orange and palmetto is coming soon.


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

tom sure has that right. waiting in tx.


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

saw bees bringing a little pollen in the otherday.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Just cancelled two trucks due to load out tomorrow night. Mud mud mud. Hopefully by end of weeks we will get out. but suppose to rain all week. we wanted to make splits and palmetto is coming soon


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Bud, a lot of the big honey producers are down in Texas right now, itching to get their bees back ASAP for making nucs and raising queens. Any delays interfere with timing as they need to be mating queens during the first half of April for mid June honeyflow. Florida bees have already missed the orange and palmetto is coming soon.


Tom. Thanks for the backup. At least someone understood what I meant. Hate to be pessimistic but its my bet that honey production this year is going to be hindered by late release from the almonds and lack of queens produced in a timely manner. Time will tell.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

We have a Situation Saturation here in California. Been raining steady for 10 hours here in Fresno. Dad says the creek is higher than ever this year.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Dad says the creek is higher than ever this year.


Hope Dad is doing OK.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

After reading the thread,Thank God I am not pollinating in Cali this year. Got enough gray hairs. TK


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Rufus LaLone provides the most reliable long range forecasts that many of us rely on.
His updates are on Mondays and Fridays.
Here is the latest. Read and Weep:

http://www.ovs.com/weather_cafe.htm


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Florida bees have already missed the orange and palmetto is coming soon.


Yep, the orange is about done...bout a week left in some groves....lets hope for a palmetto bloom this year...the past 2 years we have not had a palmetto here in central FL


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Latest headlines from California.



Raincoat sales up.

Package be gross income tanks at local apiaries. Worse than previous tracheal mite induced border closures. 

Tow truck companies stocks gain on stuck bee truck news.

Drones go on strike for better working conditions, new condoms.

Flatbed truck industry heads east leaving bees waddling in mud.

Mann lake syrup sales increase to point where Jack buys Guatemalan sugar cane industry instead of 5th diamond necklace for Betty. 

New naming scheme for weather fronts include the ubiquitous term "queen excluder"

Texas beekeeper at Bakersfield bar repeats famous line "never again," Florida dude seconds the motion chased by gallon of rotgut. 

Norcal queen raiser play the fifth round of "the incubator game" in two weeks after consultation with weatherman. 


:applause:


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

We have gotten a couple of truck loads out with a mix of results. One was rejects which were about half dead outs and half needing to be split. (guess they were in the bottom during inspections or just late bloomers...who knows). Hives ranged from heavy to medium. Seems all were able to come back with some decent stores. Right now we are hearing that some areas have been released but it is so boggy they can't get in to get the bees out...so if more rain is in the forecast it could delay shipments back and this is hurting those who have pollination contracts with apricots and peaches in this area as farmers are looking for their bees "now". 

I haven't checked, but I suspect that all the rain is also going to effect the queen production for those needing late March and early April queens. Hopefully there will be enough sun between storms to allow for good mating flights.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

by end of weeks we will get out. 

Hopefully it won't be that long.


----------

